# Credit Card Fraud Alert - Harbor Freight Tools



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Somewhere in the past few days, I read where Harbor Freight Tools had been hacked and credit card info for customers may have been compromised. I was out of town so today I went to my bank to request a new debit card.

I was explaining what I just described as the lady looked up my info. Then she said a fraud alert flag has been added to my account and a new card was being issued. She called the person issuing the cards and they said it would go out in the mail tomorrow. Good timing, huh? After their conversation, it was decided to issue a new card on the spot so I won't have to wait for the mail.

So I have a new card and all is well and no damage was done to my account.

I asked about a second card (different account) which I have used in the past but it wasn't flagged. I don't keep much in that account.

So, what I am saying is the report I read was real and HF did in fact get hacked.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us ahead of the curve.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Great Head's up!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I found a note on the HF website.

Harbor Freight website


----------

